# Will these metal thins hold creams and salt scrubs without leaking?



## aab1 (Jun 18, 2014)

I've been making body cream for family and friends for years and everyone loves it and says I should sell it so I want to try.

I'm in Canada and with Canada Post anything 20 mm or less in thickness costs dramatically less to ship than thicker items. The biggest container I found under 20 mm is these metal tins but I'm wondering how airtight they are:

http://www.saffireblue.ca/shop/packaging/metal-tins/flat-silver-tinslid-2-oz#.U6E1c_mwImA

I know the cream would almost surely melt during shipping in hot weather so I need to be sure liquid oil can't leak out. I was also thinking of selling salt scrub (salt with an oil and essential oil) so that would contain liquid oil. If the containers themselves aren't air tight would wrapping the seam with tape prevent leakage?

I will probably test leaving one of them with a very liquid oil and leaving it on its side for at least a week, perhaps cooling it and then heating it to simulate the cold when it's on a plane and the heat when it's in a truck driving through hot weather.

Hopefully they won't leak as they would let me sell those products with much cheaper shipping,

Thanks


----------



## Susie (Jun 18, 2014)

I would call or email the company and ask them if there are threads to secure the top or if there is a rubber gasket of any kind on the inside of the lid.  If the answer is yes to either, then I would proceed with the test you mentioned.  If not, then no use wasting money trying.  Regardless, I would still seal the seam with some sort of tamper indicating tape.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a set of tins similar to that. Ive used them for small lotion bars and my body butter. The lid on mine isnt threaded, so I dont know if I would trust it by itself. But what if you either taped it really with stretchy electrical-type tape? At work we use self vulcanizing tape like this  with electrical tape over it to waterproof electrical connections. Or use a heat shrink something or other? In any case I would also put them in ziploc bags for shipping.


----------



## CorinaDragonfly (Jun 22, 2014)

*Tins for body butters/scrubs/etc.*

I would say no.  I bought a body butter at a festival in a tin and it was solid the day I bought it.  Then the next day, I noticed it got soft.  Well, I didn't think twice about it. The next day, at an important meeting I was presenting at, I opened it up - admittedly, it was on a slight slant.  Anyway, out pours liquid all over my pants and even though cocoa butter smells good - not so much when it is all over my pants and the floor.

Also, I had leftover body butter I make for sale and wanted to keep the extra for myself in my purse.  Well, it became liquid, too. 

Hers were threaded tins, mine were pull offs.  She used about 6 ingredients and including  olive oil and shea.  I had 3 including shea and coconut.

Reading her packaging, she says to store under 75 degrees, and I was inside a building that was less than 75 degrees.  Her body butter eventually did harden up again, but I have no idea why or how. Mine became a bit gritty and never returned to the original texture.

Hope that helps 
Corina


----------



## jenneelk (Jun 22, 2014)

I have these in 3 sizes and they are good for thicker salves and balms, lotions not so much. The lid can slip if it melts and also you get rust with water bases.
Sugar scrub maybe depending on the recipe. And yes I have used electrical tape and also use heat bands. Both is good for summer and long distance.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 22, 2014)

Tins will rust if you have water in your product unless you buy the ones which are rust proof.


----------



## aab1 (Jun 22, 2014)

CorinaDragonfly said:


> I would say no.  I bought a body butter at a festival in a tin and it was solid the day I bought it.  Then the next day, I noticed it got soft.  Well, I didn't think twice about it. The next day, at an important meeting I was presenting at, I opened it up - admittedly, it was on a slight slant.  Anyway, out pours liquid all over my pants and even though cocoa butter smells good - not so much when it is all over my pants and the floor.
> 
> Also, I had leftover body butter I make for sale and wanted to keep the extra for myself in my purse.  Well, it became liquid, too.
> 
> ...



Unless I'm misunderstanding, it sounds like it "leaked" after opening the lid, I'm wondering if it leaks while the lid is closed on the non threaded ones. I could add a label saying to leave at X temperature for Y hours before opening and/or to open it while keeping it level.

Thanks


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 22, 2014)

These tins do not have any compressible seal on the inside to prevent liquid from wicking along the threads. Think about it -- when you buy ketchup, honey, cooking oil, etc. in the grocery or buy cough syrup or other liquids at the pharmacy, do any of these products come in a container with a lid that does not have a compressible leakproof seal? I would not trust a tin like this to be reliably leakproof -- it absolutely needs a seal to meet that standard. 

"...add a label saying to leave at X temperature for Y hours before opening and/or to open it while keeping it level...."

Um.... It's your business and you will do things to your standards. Knock yourself out doing what you think is best.

As for me? I have been a small business owner selling handmade goods (not B&B related) for going on 13 years now. I will not rationalize my way into selling a product that is really not ready for sale. In this example, I would either find and use a container that is proper for the situation or take a pass on selling that type of product. 

On the flip side, as a consumer, I would be SERIOUSLY unhappy if I paid good money for a product and got told that kind of thing and/or got a leaky, oily container to clean up for my trouble and/or found stuff in such a container leaked out into my purse.


----------



## aab1 (Jun 22, 2014)

I understand but this is for products that would be normally solid like shea butter, they would only liquefy if they're in a very hot truck during shipping. I would also seal the seam with electrical tape in case it liquefies in shipping.

In any case I just started a worst case scenario test by putting on of these tins (I already have some) with apricot kernel oil in it on its side with no electrical tape or anything else to seal the seam. These close tight enough that I wouldn't be surprised if even liquid oil can't leak through when it's on its side.

I also think it's only normal to warn people that things like creams can liquefy if they were in a hot shipping truck and to leave it at room temperature for a while for it to return to normal consistency.

I've also been running my own business for 14 years and will not be selling anything in these tins until I can confirm they will not leak even in the worst situation imaginable, if my sideways tin with liquid oil doesn't leak, I'll put it in the oven at 150 for an hour or so to increase the pressure, if it still doesn't leak, I'll use them and add electrical tape and heat shrink them as a double added protection.

If they leak at all I'll find another container.

Thanks


----------

